# Pulcher and Brichardi



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Can a N. Pulcher and N. Brichardi cross breed? I assume they can but thought I would double check.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm not certain., but I'd say they would.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ditto. I can't say for sure they will. But usually fish in the same genus will try it.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Dang it. I wanted to try and keep them together.


----------

